# Ferrari 458 speciale a



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Maranello, 25th September 2014 - Ferrari is pleased to announce the Paris Motor Show world debut of the 458 Speciale A (A as in Aperta). The new limited edition special series is a celebration of the dazzling success of the various versions of the 458, a model that has collected an array of international motoring media awards and track victories, not least a double WEC title and category wins in classic endurance races, such as the 24 Hours of Le Mans, the 24 Hours of Daytona and the 12 Hours of Sebring. 








Dedicated to just 499 Ferrari collectors, the 458 Speciale A is the most powerful spider in Prancing Horse history, effortlessly marrying extreme performance with the sublime pleasure of drop-top driving. Its aluminium retractable hard top, which takes a mere 14 seconds to deploy or retract, helps reduce the weight difference with the Speciale coupé to just 50 kg. 








The 458 Speciale A sports the most powerful naturally-aspirated road-going V8 engine ever built by Ferrari. It punches out a massive 605 cv (135 cv/l specific power output) and 540 Nm of torque at 6000 rpm yet only generates 275 g/km of CO2 emissions. The three international Best Performance Engine awards the V8 has won are acknowledged on a special plaque in the ****pit. 








The new car sprints from 0-100 km/h in just 3.0 seconds and has a Fiorano lap time of 1'23"5. These superb results are thanks in great part to its front and rear active aerodynamics, the rigidity of a chassis that incorporates 10 aluminium alloys, and Side Slip Angle Control (SSC) which guarantees unparalleled sporty driving in all conditions, underscored by the seductively exhilarating signature Ferrari soundtrack.

As is the case with all Prancing Horse cars, the 458 Speciale A's sculpted forms are absolutely performance-oriented. In fact, a series of innovative and original bodywork solutions has made the 458 Speciale A the most aerodynamically efficient Ferrari spider ever. 








The 458 Speciale A is being premiered in a unique triple-layer yellow livery with a Blu Nart and Bianco Avus central stripe as well as five-spoke forged wheels in Grigio Corsa. The ****pit has a distinctive racing-inspired look: lightweight yet exclusive materials have been adopted throughout and, of course, crafted with Ferrari's signature artisanal sophistication. This is particularly true of the finish of the dash, the moulded door panels and central tunnel in an exclusive blue carbon-fibre (also used for the treadplates) as well as the newly-designed seats in Alcantara© with contrasting stitching and 3D technical fabric.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!

One of the few cars that can actually carry the go faster stripes...:argie:


----------



## 1151simon (Sep 23, 2014)

amazing car anyone would be blessed to own such engineering beauty


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

How much is 605cv in proper 'old money' horses?


----------



## DeepImpactAaron (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone seen the recent detail completed by Topaz on one of these?


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

must cash my lottery ticket in !!!! that's £25 of list price


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Such an angry menacing looking car. I'm not sure if I could drive it without RAGE


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Nico1970 said:


> How much is 605cv in proper 'old money' horses?


Had to do a bit of googling there and it's apparently the abbreviation for Cheval Vapeur, essentially 'horse power' in Russian.

Now here's the confusing bit; 1 hp equates to 1.01 cv. The Ferrari has 596 hp. Don't know why they do that.

It's a beautiful car and exactly what a Ferrari should look like in my book.

Must see if Golden Moments have one yet lol.

The bucket list just got longer....

Cooks


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

A bit like the Citroen 2CV then Cooks.

I think it was deux chevaux-vapeur - two steam horses..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

over the 650S....................


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Looks like ferrari have got it right again they did loose it for awhile but back on track again... That is stunning:argie:


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

This is my favourite car in the world


----------



## vick (Jan 1, 2011)

I was at the nurburgring last month and these showed up at the hotel that we were staying at.....





My M3 trying to get in the shot


----------



## hurlybird (Oct 16, 2014)

very nice :argie:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Very aggressive looking and beautiful


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I got to drive one of the first ones that was released here in Europe some years back... OMG. Such a HUGE difference between this and the F430... Actually I'm not sure I would dare to compare the two... stunning car, breathtaking performance...


----------

